

What kind of laptops do ISS astronauts use? - wslh
http://space.stackexchange.com/questions/1489/what-kind-of-laptops-do-iss-astronauts-use

======
mschuster91
More interesting: how do the hard drives work in space environment, given the
lack of gravity, the radiation and especially the enormous forces during lift-
off?

